# How old and what score would you say?



## GOLDFISH (Mar 10, 2006)

These are on a property a buddy of mine owns thanks, Goldfish


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

The 8 pt is pretty and would probably make it in the 130's. Cannot tell about the other one.


----------



## avrock30 (Oct 11, 2005)

Goldfish, I'll go with you. I am going out Saturday evening up in Licking County. We saw a nice ten and the son on the one I got a few years back. he is sporting a double drop unlike his Dad's single drop. I am pumped up and ready to go. Those are nice deer in your pics. I'll say 2 1/2 year olds with 120 inches on the high one, can not see the other one real well but very nice deer. Talk at you later. Avrock


----------



## GOLDFISH (Mar 10, 2006)

I'll go with you for a chance at the double drop tine , I am ready to Avrock just need to get some things first. 

I am still waiting on getting my mount back from last year's buck


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

I gotta say 3-1/2... even though the thin neck looks more like a 2-1/2 but I just don't see a 2-1/2 growing a rack like that ( at least not up here in NE ohio) I would guess low 130's.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I would be surprised if that 8 pt grossed more than low 120s; that is not a large deer (I'd say it grosses just under 120). I would also think he is only 2.5; he is definately not mature & not as old as the deer in the bottom pics. He's a really nice deer though.

The deer on the bottom you can't see well enough to make a detrmination, but he looks to be a year older than this 8 pt.

Nice pics by the way!


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

i would say 2.5 as well nice deer but would say in the 120's tops will seem smaller now that the velvet is off. a buddy of mine took a 200 class a couple years back that was only 2.5 years old the biologist said that acorns will make there racks explode


----------



## GOLDFISH (Mar 10, 2006)

Thanks,Guys 

Here's the 8pt I shot last year

Can't wait till I can get started this year about another week and I'll be out hard core good luck to all.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

...that the tall boy would go less than 120 without the velvet. He doesn't look like he has lots of mass even with the velvet. 

Lg_mouth


----------

